
Ask HN: What are the MOOCs you have taken in 2018? Which do you recommend? - febin
I would recommend Financial Markets 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.coursera.org&#x2F;learn&#x2F;financial-markets-global
======
uzairfreaksout
The best MOOC course I have taken this year is the one I'm currently doing. It
is called nand2tetris [1] where you actually build a 16 bit computer all the
way from nand gate. Along the journey you will be building the memory,
operating system and also writing a compiler. You can follow my journey in
tweets [2].

Another great course I'd recommend is Big History[3]. Like nand2tetris,it
gives you a great overview of the entire history of our being. From Big Bang
to 2018.

Also, I am looking for some great online courses on Distributed systems. It
would be good if assignments are challenging and where you have to write a lot
of code.

[1] Nand2tetris: [https://www.coursera.org/learn/build-a-
computer](https://www.coursera.org/learn/build-a-computer)

[2] My Nand2tetris journey in tweets:
[https://twitter.com/abiduzz420/status/1076192382398357505](https://twitter.com/abiduzz420/status/1076192382398357505)

[3] Big History Project: [https://polymathgoodies.xyz/big-history-
project/](https://polymathgoodies.xyz/big-history-project/)

Edit: added extra spaces

------
neduma
Scalable Microservices with Kubernetes -
[https://in.udacity.com/course/scalable-microservices-with-
ku...](https://in.udacity.com/course/scalable-microservices-with-kubernetes--
ud615)

------
rasmus1610
fast.ai - practical deep learning for coders

